# Northern lights grow. Sensi seed



## Johnny5968 (Aug 10, 2015)

I ordered 3 seeds and this is the first round of clones. I call them 1 2 & 3. I buded out the the seed plant's.  1 seemed  to be the most dence and the best tasting but 2 has a better buzz to it and 3 just seems to be ok. For me it seems the second time through always seems better then the first run..I got 6 in bud now (Two of each). This is the end of week one.. I'm growing in a 5x8x8 tent. 2 1000 watt air cooled hps. In promix soil and foxfarm nutes. I'm goin to post pics once a week 

View attachment 2015-08-10 17.52.29.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-10 17.52.06.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-10 17.51.40.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-10 17.51.16.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-10 17.50.52.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-10 17.50.23.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-10 17.49.56.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 10, 2015)

Looking good johnny . They look like happy girls


----------



## Johnny5968 (Aug 12, 2015)

:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Johnny5968 (Aug 16, 2015)

End of weeks 2... Everything seems to be goin real well 

View attachment 2015-08-16 16.18.29.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-16 16.18.12.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-16 16.17.56.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-16 16.17.38.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-16 16.17.08.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-16 16.16.50.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-16 16.15.43.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-16 16.15.20.jpg


----------



## Johnny5968 (Aug 23, 2015)

End of week 3.. the two close-ups are #1.....the ones with the long hairs are the #2 . The lighter green ones are #3.. Good crystal formation one the #1 

View attachment 2015-08-23 17.01.03.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-23 17.00.46.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-23 17.00.17.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-23 17.00.01.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-23 16.59.43.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-23 16.59.28.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-23 16.59.12.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-23 16.58.55.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-23 16.58.37.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-23 16.58.05.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-23 16.57.46.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-23 16.57.20.jpg


View attachment 2015-08-23 16.57.02.jpg


----------



## Johnny5968 (Aug 30, 2015)

Didn't make it before the lights came on tonight to take some pics... will post on Tuesday.. The girls are doin goood after week 4... I'm just glad they stopped getting tall. They are all over 5 foot tall now and starting to fill out ...My lights are up all the way now


----------



## Johnny5968 (Sep 1, 2015)

End of week 4. Looks like I've got one wanting to yellow one me... 

View attachment 2015-09-01 17.19.29.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-01 17.19.13.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-01 17.18.56.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-01 17.18.40.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-01 17.18.21.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-01 17.17.57.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-01 17.17.39.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-01 17.17.22.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-01 17.17.05.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-01 17.16.22.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-01 17.15.52.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-01 17.15.35.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-01 17.15.14.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-01 17.14.52.jpg


----------



## roach (Sep 2, 2015)

A buddy of mine gave me a clone labelled Northern Lights #5 and also Sensi Seeds "Northern Lights" seeds.

I don't know the origin of the clone, but it's growing out much different than the SS NL....and in my opinion not as well as the Sensi Seed version.

It looks like you're about 3-4 weeks ahead of me and I like what I see as mine is very similar looking to your's.  

Nice looking plants my friend.


----------



## Johnny5968 (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks Roach! I do belive #5 in crossed with haze. Probably why it looks so different


----------



## Johnny5968 (Sep 7, 2015)

End of week 5. Not much longer now! 

View attachment 2015-09-07 15.33.17.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-07 15.32.59.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-07 15.32.40.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-07 15.32.24.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-07 15.31.48.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-07 15.31.30.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-07 15.31.12.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-07 15.30.52.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-07 15.30.35.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-07 15.30.19.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-07 15.29.59.jpg


----------



## Johnny5968 (Sep 12, 2015)

I have a question. It seems the #1s are ready to harvest but it's only been a full 6 weeks and the others look to be still a couple weeks out. I scoped them and the #1st  are 60/40 amber . I've never had anything mature that fast. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 13, 2015)

If the leaves are looking "used up" (yellowing etc) and the trichs are amber, with loads of hairs starting to red/brown off, then... it looks like she's finished. And I'd say that's a keeper pheno!! 

Good stuff :aok: Pull her and keep on flowering the rest.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey Jonny, I just got caught up on your journal. I can hardly believe the growth you had in your third week of flower! WOW.. 

Nice plants, beautiful.  enjoy!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 13, 2015)

Yeah, 3rd to 4th week you had some CRAZY growth!! 

Very good


----------



## Johnny5968 (Sep 13, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Hey Jonny, I just got caught up on your journal. I can hardly believe the growth you had in your third week of flower! WOW..
> 
> Nice plants, beautiful.  enjoy!



Thanks Rosebud!


----------



## Johnny5968 (Sep 13, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Yeah, 3rd to 4th week you had some CRAZY growth!!
> 
> Very good



They almost double in height in flower!! Good old northern light...lol


----------



## Johnny5968 (Sep 13, 2015)

End of week 6... 

View attachment 2015-09-13 14.23.45.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-13 14.23.27.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-13 14.23.02.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-13 14.22.47.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-13 14.22.32.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-13 14.22.18.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-13 14.22.02.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-13 14.21.45.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-13 14.21.04.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 13, 2015)

It definitely looks like it would be ready anytime.. but only being at week 6 it REALLLLLLY makes me curious what 8-9 weeks would do with this. Personally, if I had plenty still to smoke, I would let this ride longer! The plant still has some green to pillage from lol


----------



## Johnny5968 (Sep 13, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> It definitely looks like it would be ready anytime.. but only being at week 6 it REALLLLLLY makes me curious what 8-9 weeks would do with this. Personally, if I had plenty still to smoke, I would let this ride longer! The plant still has some green to pillage from lol



Thanks for your input.. I'm goin to let them ride for a bit. .


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 13, 2015)

Great to hear! Can't wait to see what they do in another week or so.. this will be interesting


----------



## Johnny5968 (Sep 21, 2015)

End of week 7. Everything looks pretty much done.I'm goin harvest this weekend. 

View attachment 2015-09-21 17.14.26.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-21 17.14.10.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-21 17.13.51.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-21 17.13.34.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-21 17.13.18.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-21 17.13.01.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-21 17.12.38.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-19 18.06.16.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-19 18.06.00.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-19 18.05.44.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-19 18.05.25.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-19 18.05.07.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-19 18.04.24.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Sep 21, 2015)

How man your really do it up. Nice


----------



## Johnny5968 (Sep 21, 2015)

Sin inc said:


> How man your really do it up. Nice



Thank you Sin!


----------

